# nyancat boot animation



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

I have been trying to replace the stock aokp boot animation with the nyan can boot animation from the gummy rom I tried a few days ago.

I can't seem to find a file that works however... Does anybody have a flashable bootanimation.zip or one to replace the /media file with?

Thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Take bootanimation.zip from gummy
ADB PUSH it to /data/local/
Reboot
???
PROFIT!


----------



## Burbot (Dec 29, 2011)

Aw man, I was hoping someone was sharing a nyan cat bootani. Which ver of gummy had it?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Burbot said:


> Aw man, I was hoping someone was sharing a nyan cat bootani. Which ver of gummy had it?


Just download the current version of gummy. I'd assume it's still in there.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Burbot said:


> Aw man, I was hoping someone was sharing a nyan cat bootani. Which ver of gummy had it?


Versions 1.0 & 1.01

Edit: You could just download the ROM, unzip it and take the file. No need to flash the rom if your just after the boot ani. (Gummy is an excellent ROM tho)


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Take bootanimation.zip from gummy
> ADB PUSH it to /data/local/
> Reboot
> ???
> PROFIT!


Could also push to /system/media/.
Make sure to grab the .mp3 too.

You'll find the bootanimation.zip within, well /system/media/ of the Gummy update.zip.

Make sure the 'Disable Boot Animation' option is not selected in RomControl.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z0mbiexx (Jun 7, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B83Ng76gxjE0bzNWenBreDdPa2M heres a flashable zip should place it in /data/local/


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Whatever happened to putting boot animations in system > media ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

throwbot said:


> Whatever happened to putting boot animations in system > media ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The problem with doing this is that you wind up losing the boot animation after you flash a new ROM/ROM update. Placing in /data/local/ will keep the animation until you wipe /data or delete it.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

I've downloaded theory's cmplx and the sourcery rom just for the bootanis. 180 meg downloads jus for a bootani. Yikes.


----------

